# Do you have AIDS?



## Puckett (Sep 30, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=223334241060235

if ya got a facebook and will be in cali on halloween you should come check out slab city and come to my fucking wedding you sons of bitches! me and kat bastard are getting hitched.


----------



## trash diver (Oct 1, 2011)

(coool!)


----------



## TheUndeadPhoenix (Oct 1, 2011)

Aides, not AIDS


----------



## bryanpaul (Oct 1, 2011)

honeymoon at the salton sea.......hella romantic.......trailerrockn


----------

